# Help! What's wrong with his beak?



## Cathat (Nov 26, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm a first time cockatiel owner and need YOUR help!  Okay, I've attached pictures but they may be too blurry so I will also describe what's going on here. My male cockatiel, Kernel, has something really weird looking  I havn't seen before on his beak on the lower part. It wasn't there this morning when I was giving him some treats. What it looks like: I looks like almost like some of his beak is flaking off, but it looks kind of like chunks. There is no blood, he doesn't seem distressed. 
Thanks ya'll! 
-cat hat


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I can't see anything from the pictures because they aren't very clear...but it could be a seed hull or his beak could be naturally peeling off (this is normal). Can you get some clear pictures?--the flash might help.


----------



## rainfeather (Jan 26, 2012)

Hmm, I'm afraid the pictures are a little too blurry for us to actually thoroughly examine...  By the way you described it in your post my only answer is that it's just flaking off, which is a normal thing. Hopefully others can help you out more but that's all I can think of. :blink:


----------



## rainfeather (Jan 26, 2012)

Huh, it's funny that others reply while your typing in a reply and it just happens to say the exact same thing the person before you said. :blush: Heh, don't mind the practically repeat there, haha!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Here's a few pic's of Krissi's beak, you can see how it is beginning to peel a bit. This is normal and is just the shedding of the beak layers:



















Does your bird's beak look similar to that?


----------



## Cathat (Nov 26, 2011)

To all,
Thanks for posting so much! This morning it's gone and his beak looks back to normal. Sorry if i fussed to much over this! :tiel6: He's my first cockatiel!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

bjknight93 said:


> Here's a few pic's of Krissi's beak, you can see how it is beginning to peel a bit. This is normal and is just the shedding of the beak layers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Krissi is ridiculously beautiful. I just felt the need to let you know. Lol.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks! She's actually looking even better as she finishes up her molt. Her feathers are looking good from the full spectrum light i've added above her cage as well.  i'll do an update with pictures once all her pins are gone.


----------

